
Ask HN: What do to with crypto miner? - funfunfunction
Last year at the height of the crypto craze I spent about $6,000 building an ethereum miner. Now that crypto is lower than when I built it, and the summer heat combined with the heat from the miner is making my office nearly uninhabitable, I&#x27;m wondering if I should convert the miner to a rig for ML, a gaming rig, or disassemble it and sell the parts. The miner has 6 RX-580s and 2 GTX-1070s, an i5, a decent motherboard, a 1350W power supply, and a 8GB of RAM. I&#x27;m curious if anyone in the HN community has suggestions, or stories about similar scenarios. All serious replies will be considered and are appreciated.<p>Thanks folks!
======
savethefuture
Honestly, I would continue mining with it. ETH and a lot of other coins will
recover one day. You may take a hit now, but when it spikes again...

~~~
savethefuture
Also out of curiosity if you don't mind, what sort of rates were you getting,
how many coins had you mined and what hive were you part of?

~~~
funfunfunction
I use ethermine and have been getting about 180Mhs. I've only mined eth, as it
has been the most profitable and I have less confidence in other coins that
don't require specialized hardware.

